# Guilty of theft on 2 counts!!!



## equineeyes (23 February 2012)

Not going to post names but horse thief sentanced yesterday to: 10 month prison sentence suspended for 2 years, 160 hours community service, court costs and compensation to be paid to several of the people involved..... result!!! Check out Troy and Janie missing on loan.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 February 2012)

I would have thought it's ok to post names as the case is done with and it is in the public domain now?


----------



## equineeyes (23 February 2012)

DAWN JAQUELINE RANDALL (aka Dawn Moore/Sue da Silva etc etc)


----------



## Luci07 (23 February 2012)

equineeyes said:



			DAWN JAQUELINE RANDALL (aka Dawn Moore/Sue da Silva etc etc)
		
Click to expand...

Hey,,..... No " etc, etc".... You need to Post all her names....!


----------



## Cuffey (23 February 2012)

Luci07--Do you know more names?

Hope the people hurt by her get their compensation.


----------



## MHOL (24 February 2012)

equineeyes said:



			Not going to post names but horse thief sentanced yesterday to: 10 month prison sentence suspended for 2 years, 160 hours community service, court costs and compensation to be paid to several of the people involved..... result!!! Check out Troy and Janie missing on loan.
		
Click to expand...

 Soooo Happy for the owners


----------



## colouredcob (5 March 2012)

Cuffey said:



			Luci07--Do you know more names?QUOTE]

AKA Dawn and Debbie Reynolds
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Luci07 (5 March 2012)

Cuffey said:



			Luci07--Do you know more names?

Hope the people hurt by her get their compensation.
		
Click to expand...

No, just thought that ALL names should be posted....


----------



## colouredcob (5 March 2012)

As I said above her other names are Dawn and Debbie Reynolds


----------

